# 2020 Season Pic's



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## pintail charlie

Slim pickins in my field but just scouted out two huge chopped corn fields that i have permission on
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdshooter




----------



## birdshooter




----------



## Zorba




----------



## West side shooter




----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

Buddy shot this band yesterday, first goose band in Michigan for him, fun to be there for that


----------



## Duke of Flintown

Was able to get into the field this morning for the first time, was able to scratch 1 BW, should’ve had more but I am a terrible shot!




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## birdshooter

No geese.. but had a good show for 45 minutes this morning


----------



## zep02

It's been a fun start to the waterfowl season!





































Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## West side shooter

We had a good day


----------



## craigrh13

The teal gods are blessing me this year. Done before 8am this morning.


----------



## RS1983

Didn't have the best spot but sometimes you only need one flock if you can hit what you're aiming at


----------



## birdshooter

Great day to be out , first band for a close friend and its his 40th season another buddy had to leave early he took a band and 4 birds with him (not pictured)


----------



## GRUNDY

Nothing here for me so far. Cool pics though!


----------



## kozbones




----------



## Grampski

zep02 said:


> It's been a fun start to the waterfowl season!
> View attachment 573071
> View attachment 573073
> View attachment 573075
> View attachment 573077
> View attachment 573079
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


damn nice getting one band but just wow getting what you guys got


----------



## craigrh13

The teal Gods blessed me again!


----------



## wavie

craigrh13 said:


> The teal Gods blessed me again!


What make are those teal decoys?
Nicely done!


----------



## AaronJohn

Clair did her first 200 yard retrieve today on a flightless goose that put up a fight. She only brought it 75% of the way back but I can’t blame her. So awesome to watch them tackle birds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigrh13

wavie said:


> What make are those teal decoys?
> Nicely done!


lots of teal today. Everyone killed them. Definitely a push ahead of this cold front.


----------



## tdduckman

My new Golden is 16 months old has just spent several months with a trainer and this weekend was her first hunt, and experience with wild birds

Day 1 no action the geese just didn't work 

Day 2 2 geese, should have had more but shooting was poor, both wrestled with but brought back if not, to hand at least to my feet, those were big birds and she really had to figure out how to handle. Later in the morning some teal buzzed us and landed in a nearby pond, we walked them up and I hit one that was on a glide path down into my tall prairie grass, but I never saw where it fell. I sent her on a blind retrieve and she went 70 yards and found the very much alive teal and delivered smartly to hand. 












Looking forward to many more hunts 


TD


----------



## goose schatt

tdduckman said:


> My new Golden is 16 months old has just spent several months with a trainer and this weekend was her first hunt, and experience with wild birds
> 
> Day 1 no action the geese just didn't work
> 
> Day 2 2 geese, should have had more but shooting was poor, both wrestled with but brought back if not, to hand at least to my feet, those were big birds and she really had to figure out how to handle. Later in the morning some teal buzzed us and landed in a nearby pond, we walked them up and I hit one that was on a glide path down into my tall prairie grass, but I never saw where it fell. I sent her on a blind retrieve and she went 70 yards and found the very much alive teal and delivered smartly to hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to many more hunts
> 
> 
> TD


Where did you get your golden?


----------



## tdduckman

goose schatt said:


> Where did you get your golden?


Breeder in NC 

this is my forth field breed golden, and they are the best hunting dogs, versatile and smarter than a lab, more style and grace, better nose too, but harder to find send me a DM if you want details. 

This breeder is taking deposits for next year, this years puppies are sold.

TD


----------



## MasterBaiters

charcoal300zxtt said:


> View attachment 571959


Mighty nice looking choc lab,lol,glad hes getting some work,his dad has been pissing and moaning bout not getting out,tried to explain to him that his owner dont like eating pin feathers,but feels that aint his problem!


----------



## AaronJohn

Woah watch your mouth lab breeder here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdduckman

AaronJohn said:


> Woah watch your mouth lab breeder here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LOL I Was waiting for this reply.... 

I have met some nice labs, just like the style and heart a field bred Golden brings to the party. 

TD


----------



## reflex2004

When in doubt, opt for both.....


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## pintail charlie

Its been slow but the scenery has been great. Sawbill Barriagers daughters first field hunt. Only talked one into giving up but you have to crawl before you walk























Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13

Quick
hunt last night. This teal season has been amazing.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Out with one of the kiddos this morning in a new spot. I'm not expecting much but we could have had our limit of woodies already. The kid is having a great time. I think it's time to get waders for the boys though. He's getting a bit heavy to piggyback to a high spot. Lol!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Outdoor Gal said:


> Out with one of the kiddos this morning in a new spot. I'm not expecting much but we could have had our limit of woodies already. The kid is having a great time. I think it's time to get waders for the boys though. He's getting a bit heavy to piggyback to a high spot. Lol!
> View attachment 576017


I would frame that pic of the boy and dog..thats cool!! I have one just like it in the game room of my son and lab..30yrs ago and still look at it everyday


----------



## Outdoor Gal

That's a great idea!


----------



## Outdoor Gal

No teal showed up but breakfast was a hit. Story of me season so far. Just haven't had the time to scout like I normally do this year.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## AaronJohn

“Big league”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canvsbk

There’s been jewelry every outing this year.


----------



## West side shooter




----------



## birdshooter

Good pictures guys and gals .


----------



## birdshooter




----------



## AaronJohn

Ms. Clair is a beast!!! Proudest moment!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## charcoal300zxtt

The third bird soared then died and was retrieved.


----------



## waxico

charcoal300zxtt said:


> The third bird soared then died and was retrieved.


Congrats you sure get after them.


----------



## AaronJohn

Good doggos Clair and Gracie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Middle zone opener this AM and the barrels were hot!


----------



## crawdad_79

Solo limit


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Had fun during youth season. Eli missed a couple birds on Saturday including a nice gadwall. We were back out Sunday and gave it another go. Eli put the sneak on a nice drake wood duck with my nephew who let Eli shoot. He's a great kid and I'm looking forward to getting him out for regular season. My nephew missed a few, but both kids had a great time.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## ice ghost

MasterBaiters said:


> Mighty nice looking choc lab,lol,glad hes getting some work,his dad has been pissing and moaning bout not getting out,tried to explain to him that his owner dont like eating pin feathers,but feels that aint his problem!


There’s


tdduckman said:


> Breeder in NC
> 
> this is my forth field breed golden, and they are the best hunting dogs, versatile and smarter than a lab, more style and grace, better nose too, but harder to find send me a DM if you want details.
> 
> This breeder is taking deposits for next year, this years puppies are sold.
> 
> TD


Bring that little golden


tdduckman said:


> Breeder in NC
> 
> this is my forth field breed golden, and they are the best hunting dogs, versatile and smarter than a lab, more style and grace, better nose too, but harder to find send me a DM if you want details.
> 
> This breeder is taking deposits for next year, this years puppies are sold.
> 
> TD


Sent to traine


tdduckman said:


> Breeder in NC
> 
> this is my forth field breed golden, and they are the best hunting dogs, versatile and smarter than a lab, more style and grace, better nose too, but harder to find send me a DM if you want details.
> 
> This breeder is taking deposits for next year, this years puppies are sold.
> 
> TD


An over and under, a golden, and a trainer. They go together perfectly. Send us some pictures of her breaking ice.


----------



## MasterBaiters

Actually couldnt be further from the truth,Breeder? Nope! Wanted a replacement for our 11 year old,couldnt keep all 8.My dogs better than your dog,lol,it is simply whatever makes you happy.Our dogs are used for all types of hunting,turkey,pheasant,squirrel,pats etc.Last week that 11 yr old was completely submerged,with only his tail exposed making a successful retrieve on a wounded goose,a result of his owners diminished skills,he is and has been everything weve ever ask for,1300 plus retrieves,For us it is about the dogs! GL this Fall!


----------



## tdduckman

ice ghost said:


> There’s
> 
> Bring that little golden
> 
> Sent to traine
> 
> An over and under, a golden, and a trainer. They go together perfectly. Send us some pictures of her breaking ice.



Weird request but here is my last Golden Breaking Ice on Dec 2017 hunt. My new dog hasn't had the chance yet, and my O/U never Jams, unlike the pumps and autos of the guys I have hunted with in bad weather.





















Now that is settled



This week My new dog retrieved Mallards, and Teal, plus did bonus work in the uplands where she flushed and retrieved woodcock.

(shot with a 20 Ga O/U)




















So far in her first season we have Canada goose, Mallard, Woodcock, Green wing teal, Blue wing teal. 


I am hoping to add more as the season progresses.

TD


----------



## MasterBaiters

A dog breaking ice absolutely terrifies me,while spring trapping one year had a lab go racing across the ice after a dozen or so mallards swimming in a gas hole,he was unable to pull himself back up on the ice,for 20 mins i watched as he got weaker,fearing the worst stripped off the waders and began spud in hand breaking a path,at 6ft 4 was up to my armpits when i was able to create a path,lol,he swam right past me to shore,getting to shore i was whopped,left clothes right were they were and ran best i could to tha parking lot,damn i was cold,returned the next day for apparel.Morale of the story,before placing an animal in that position have absolute control,No means No,we were both young and stupid!


----------



## tdduckman

MasterBaiters said:


> A dog breaking ice absolutely terrifies me,while spring trapping one year had a lab go racing across the ice after a dozen or so mallards swimming in a gas hole,he was unable to pull himself back up on the ice,for 20 mins i watched as he got weaker,fearing the worst stripped off the waders and began spud in hand breaking a path,at 6ft 4 was up to my armpits when i was able to create a path,lol,he swam right past me to shore,getting to shore i was whopped,left clothes right were they were and ran best i could to tha parking lot,damn i was cold,returned the next day for apparel.Morale of the story,before placing an animal in that position have absolute control,No means No,we were both young and stupid!


I agree 

In the pictures I provided I actually told my dog to stay while I broke ice I got 20yds in, when she passed me there was no way she was going let me retrieve birds and the look she gave me as she passed was pretty clear on that, she broke her own path the rest of the way. LOL.

She did break ice and do the job 4 times that morning and fortunately it all worked out, this is a small 2 acre flooding less than 3 foot deep. I am not sure I would have done it in big water for safety reasons.


----------



## MasterBaiters

tdduckman said:


> I agree
> 
> In the pictures I provided I actually told my dog to stay while I broke ice I got 20yds in, when she passed me there was no way she was going let me retrieve birds and the look she gave me as she passed was pretty clear on that, she broke her own path the rest of the way. LOL.
> 
> She did break ice and do the job 4 times that morning and fortunately it all worked out, this is a small 2 acre flooding less than 3 foot deep. I am not sure I would have done it in big water for safety reasons.


Well you are being smart,and knew, the situation,unfortunately not all hunters do and young dogs not properly trained can be a threat to themselves. Complete control a must,had another scary situation in the UP,late fall Lk Michigan W of Big Mac hunting divers off a small Island dropped a greater Scoter,in 4 footers and water somewhere barely above freezing Casey was on the chase of a diving bird,20 minutes later bird n mouth cresting a wavehe was in sight at 70 yds or so,we were lucky,No Means No,and if you love your dog,obedience an absolute must!!!


----------



## MasterBaiters

tdduckman said:


> I agree
> 
> In the pictures I provided I actually told my dog to stay while I broke ice I got 20yds in, when she passed me there was no way she was going let me retrieve birds and the look she gave me as she passed was pretty clear on that, she broke her own path the rest of the way. LOL.
> 
> She did break ice and do the job 4 times that morning and fortunately it all worked out, this is a small 2 acre flooding less than 3 foot deep. I am not sure I would have done it in big water for safety reasons.


Well you are being smart,and knew, the situation,unfortunately not all hunters do and young dogs not properly trained can be a threat to themselves. Complete control a must,had another scary situation in the UP,late fall Lk Michigan W of Big Mac hunting divers off a small Island dropped a greater Scoter,in 4 footers and water somewhere barely above freezing Casey was on the chase of a diving bird,20 minutes later bird n mouth cresting a wavehe was in sight at 70 yds or so,we were lucky,No Means No,and if you love your dog,obedience an absolute must!!!


----------



## tdduckman

MasterBaiters said:


> Well you are being smart,and knew, the situation,unfortunately not all hunters do and young dogs not properly trained can be a threat to themselves. Complete control a must,had another scary situation in the UP,late fall Lk Michigan W of Big Mac hunting divers off a small Island dropped a greater Scoter,in 4 footers and water somewhere barely above freezing Casey was on the chase of a diving bird,20 minutes later bird n mouth cresting a wavehe was in sight at 70 yds or so,we were lucky,No Means No,and if you love your dog,obedience an absolute must!!!


Absolutely agree This why I believe in professional training and proper use of an ecollar. 

Some people are great home trainers and have great dogs, I wish I had the talent and the time, but I think being honest about your abilities and time helps you get the dog you want and need.

TD


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## andyotto

Man I love duck season.







Theses guys keep following me!


----------



## West side shooter

Saturday night


----------



## riskybiz09

Sunday morning. First ever green wing teal for us. Hunted a small 1-2 acre pond in the middle of the woods. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Mallard Fajitas


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid




----------



## waxico

Shiawassee_Kid said:


>


Is that your girl? She's cute! Where do you have to go to find trophies such as this?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

waxico said:


> Is that your girl? She's cute! Where do you have to go to find trophies such as this?


oh hell no, i could never tame that one.


----------



## waxico

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> oh hell no, i could never tame that one.


Step up son! Roll the dice! She looks worth it!


----------



## Gnoyes

Been hitting beaver flowages before work for the wood duck flight. The action is over almost as soon as it starts. Learning it’s all about location. 

After his first taste of shivering in the swamp my springer decided there’s other things he’d rather do with his time. He practically starts my truck for me if he thinks we’re going after ruffs, when I’m gearing up for ducks he goes back to bed with my wife.


----------



## goose schatt

Gnoyes said:


> Been hitting beaver flowages before work for the wood duck flight. The action is over almost as soon as it starts. Learning it’s all about location.
> 
> After his first taste of shivering in the swamp my springer decided there’s other things he’d rather do with his time. He practically starts my truck for me if he thinks we’re going after ruffs, when I’m gearing up for ducks he goes back to bed with my wife.
> 
> View attachment 590437
> View attachment 590439
> View attachment 590441
> View attachment 590443


I grew up with 2 springers...our male buck was a waterfowl nut....heather our female was an upland nut. Buck wasn’t trained formally so if he seen a Woody go down in the thick stuff there was no telling on what time you were going to be home....he wasn’t stopping ....springers will always have a special spot in my heart


----------



## HopHead42

Bingo birds! PLENTY of wood ducks still in Michigan.









Sent from my SM-J737V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Went out with one of my boys and my nephew along with a friend last Saturday. It was another slow hunt but hashtag of the season - #notskunked. Only had one pair come in. I never even took the safety off.


----------



## andyotto

Outdoor Gal said:


> Went out with one of my boys and my nephew along with a friend last Saturday. It was another slow hunt but hashtag of the season - #notskunked. Only had one pair come in. I never even took the safety off.
> View attachment 591157
> View attachment 591167


Everybody has been putting up great pictures but outdoor gal's are always some of the best! Way to go!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

9 man limit with a band and time left over to catch that sunset photo.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

andyotto said:


> Everybody has been putting up great pictures but outdoor gal's are always some of the best! Way to go!


Haha thanks! One thing about slow hunts, I always get better photos.


----------



## Fishfighter




----------



## Fishfighter

First birds sense zone 2 opener and I have went through 2 sets of batteries in the mojo in that time.


----------



## LumberJ

Had a tough start to the season due to water changes and added public land pressure, but we kept at it and finally put on a great hunt for the kiddo 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico

LumberJ said:


> Had a tough start to the season due to water changes and added public land pressure, but we kept at it and finally put on a great hunt for the kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


J-Man, Princess and Doggus with an awesome check in pic.
Let me know if you want to gun with me this year.


----------



## LumberJ

waxico said:


> J-Man, Princess and Doggus with an awesome check in pic.
> Let me know if you want to gun with me this year.


Thanks & Heck yeah! We are way overdue for some marsh time. I'll shoot you a text soon and we'll set something up.


----------



## jayk

First band and killed them both with one shot...they went to the Taxidermy


----------



## Blacklabsmatter




----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Had the pleasure of taking a couple guys out on their first layout hunt and had a decent shoot, what a blast watching people experience this for the first time!


----------



## Zorba

charcoal300zxtt said:


> View attachment 596919
> Had the pleasure of taking a couple guys out on their first layout hunt and had a decent shoot, what a blast watching people experience this for the first time!


Nice shoot! Too much mercury for my diet. Lol.


----------



## waterwolf90

Here we go again.
Every year during Fall/Winter I find at least a dozen dead Longtails washed up on the beach. Seems odd.


----------



## waxico

waterwolf90 said:


> Here we go again.
> Every year during Fall/Winter I find at least a dozen dead Longtails washed up on the beach. Seems odd.
> View attachment 597939


The young, tired and sick will always die during migration. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## waterwolf90

waxico said:


> The young, tired and sick will always die during migration. Nothing to worry about.


I would think that too but it's always Longtails. I never see any buffies, bills, mergs or whatever else.


----------



## Zorba

Poor bastard choked on a zebra mussel.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid




----------



## waxico

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> View attachment 597971
> View attachment 597973


Gaddygetter....


----------



## BumpRacerX

Another nice haulout!

How many are you up to this year? That's amazing!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

waxico said:


> The young, tired and sick will always die during migration. Nothing to worry about.


with all the steel tossed at those things..most likely a crip that eventually expired.


----------



## crawdad_79

Few cans today


----------



## Fishfighter

Got my first black duck today


----------



## ajkulish

I have been bad at remembering to take pictures this year. Been having some fun though!


----------



## Fishfighter

Shot him in the lips or I would have posted a full image.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter

My 11 year old lab is still going strong. It takes him a week or two after a hunt before he can go again. Him and my old man are my favorite hunting buddies. Both of them feel like they are ready for retirement though.


----------



## lefty421

old buddies are the best buddies.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Not bad for a less than ideal day. We didn't see much at all but made it count one every duck that came in. After the photo I sent the pooch on a hunt for a 5th bird that had sailed. He found it. 

It was just a friend and I today. The kids decided to sleep in. Still baffled by the lack of geese in my usual spots this year.


----------



## crawdad_79

No place I’d rather be


----------



## Outdoor Gal

Let's try that photo again and add a new one.

Bravo loves it when we stop for a post hunt lunch. He's waiting for me to share. Lol.


----------



## Wolverine423

My boy & I > He bonus on a banded blue wing teal.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Wolverine423 said:


> My boy & I > He bonus on a banded blue wing teal.
> View attachment 599627


D-Dub, congrats on the band!


----------



## Wolverine423

Cody’s bonus teal


----------



## charcoal300zxtt




----------



## The Fishing Pollock

It has been exceptionally slow up here in the northwest corner. It's the picture of the empty sky to epitomize this season so far


----------



## Rgrinny

Wolverine423 said:


> Cody’s bonus teal
> View attachment 599633


Where was the Teal banded? 

My son was just asking me if they band Teal, ( I think that he was asking because that is the duck he has shot the most of this year )


----------



## lefty421

Double retrieve (I love those!)


----------



## Jerry Lamb

lefty421 said:


> Double retrieve (I love those!)
> View attachment 602389
> View attachment 602391


I know that spot!.....


----------



## lefty421

Jerry Lamb said:


> I know that spot!.....


Well you should, I found it from looking at your pics!!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb

lefty421 said:


> Well you should, I found it from looking at your pics!!!


The leaf in the pic was the dead giveaway...


----------



## cvg3

They were on the move


----------



## Wolverine423

Rgrinny said:


> Where was the Teal banded?
> 
> My son was just asking me if they band Teal, ( I think that he was asking because that is the duck he has shot the most of this year )


Has sent info in yet - Will at the end of hunting season.


----------



## Wolverine423

How bout this one... 2014 lucky Cody shot a double on black ducks thanksgiving morning > both were banded! What are the odds on that?..


----------



## grassmaster

CVG3, That float you made from pvc to float your sled, make another one and zip tie a pc of thin plywood to the top.
we then cover ours with stapled down Quack Grass and then stand our full body mallards on it,
and throw a few more floaters around it, they love it.
we leave it in the pond all season, its always covered in duck poop and feathers!
ducks love to get out of the water and feel safe at the same time.


----------



## wannabapro

grassmaster said:


> CVG3, That float you made from pvc to float your sled, make another one and zip tie a pc of thin plywood to the top.
> we then cover ours with stapled down Quack Grass and then stand our full body mallards on it,
> and throw a few more floaters around it, they love it.
> we leave it in the pond all season, its always covered in duck poop and feathers!
> ducks love to get out of the water and feel safe at the same time.


Pro tip! Nice and thank you.


----------



## Bmac

cvg3 said:


> They were on the move


I like that idea for a sled float! Is it attached permanently or does the sled just sit inside it? Thanks!


----------



## JFishy

Got my first band tonight! Hatched in 2016, banded in Lansing. Didn't make it far but he is a stud that will probably be going on my wall! Bonus, I just wanted a good retrieve pic of my pup Boozer in the corn, but then a silver glimmer caught my eye! Chessie bling!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

JRoo said:


> Got my first band tonight! Hatched in 2016, banded in Lansing. Didn't make it far but he is a stud that will probably be going on my wall! Bonus, I just wanted a good retrieve pic of my pup Boozer in the corn, but then a silver glimmer caught my eye! Chessie bling!
> View attachment 603063
> View attachment 603067


gun stand makes a nice bird holder for photos.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

That pic of your pup and the bird needs to be on a canvas! Congrats!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher

That’s a great pic!


----------



## crawdad_79




----------



## charcoal300zxtt

I love the way December birds finish.


----------



## Snuffy

Quick work yesterday at Harsens. Could not design a better day to see a ton of ducks.


----------



## chednhy

Nice work snuffy. I talk to ya on the ****. Nice boat


----------



## waxico

Snuffy said:


> Quick work yesterday at Harsens. Could not design a better day to see a ton of ducks.
> View attachment 610999


Do you have black Dodge Ram pickup? I saw two guys on the road by Riverside de gearing. I know they didn't hunt the bay it was rocking and sketchy...


----------



## Snuffy

waxico said:


> Do you have black Dodge Ram pickup? I saw two guys on the road by Riverside de gearing. I know they didn't hunt the bay it was rocking and sketchy...


Waxico - That was not us. We were in the managed area in the morning. The lake side was crazy with snow and wind, we had to pull a pontoon after the hunt, our last boat in the water. The wind made it very difficult as that ramp by my place is not positioned for a strong Northwest or West wind.


----------



## cvg3

Had to work a little yesterday but that’s what happens when your draw is 49th out of 60


----------



## AaronJohn

cvg3 said:


> View attachment 611103
> Had to work a little yesterday but that’s what happens when your draw is 49th out of 60


I don’t care what anyone says; it’s tough to beat a tailgate of mallards

By the way that jet sled rigged up with PVC looks like a tank, wouldn’t mind some details/pics


----------



## Pat P

S


AaronJohn said:


> I don’t care what anyone says; it’s tough to beat a tailgate of mallards
> 
> By the way that jet sled rigged up with PVC looks like a tank, wouldn’t mind some details/pics


Some of the guys were talking about that on another thread, I think its bad ass. I just don't know how id keep the dog from jumping in it.


----------



## Blacklabsmatter

Beaver tail makes a huge sled. I put my jet sled in it. Sometimes the dog jumps in too. It is a tank. Love the pvc idea. I will use that for sure.


----------



## ice ghost

Youngest dog has had one hell of year. Broke ice like a pro yesterday chasing cripples


----------



## Canvsbk

Tank at work again.


----------



## Canvsbk

Same job - cold, wet, muddy, stinky. Just a different day...


----------



## lefty421




----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## adam bomb

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## cvg3

Not a bad day even got a few bonus birds


----------



## crawdad_79




----------



## cvg3

Shot some exotics think there Fulvous whistling ducks and Eurasian Widgeon or maybe Mergansers


----------



## daddyduck

EMPTY SKY,'S


----------



## roostman

Such a great variety of ducks here in Michigan!!


----------



## West side shooter

Not bad for hunting out of our tender boat today


----------



## zep02

Ended the season on a good note this evening!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vmanly

Happy we were on some mallards for son and dad to shoot on the last day of the season









Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## waxico




----------



## waxico




----------



## waxico




----------



## waxico

Well 2020 is on the books.
Observations:
*Bird numbers were either down, or they didn't stop and migrated through
*A lot of small puddle ducks migrated mid September
*High water possibly affected feeding patterns
*Hunter numbers appeared the same
*Young bucks got up earlier than us and got our spots more than usual
*Big divers finally showed up in the past 10 days
I'm exhausted, my GF will castrate me if I so much as get me gear out again. Had some good times.
I had a championship belt made for our hero shots among our friendly neighbor and family competitors. Final rankings:
1) Team Ender
2) Team Waxico
3) Team Sitka Twins
4) Team MixedBag


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Shaky start with poor hunts, weddings, and college tours but made up for lost ground nicely.


----------



## waxico

I like the family pictures as much as the pile pictures.
Piles are temporary; family is for life...


----------



## ajkulish

Glad to see you took it easy on the ruddies this year Jerry! :lol:


----------



## waxico

ajkulish said:


> Glad to see you took it easy on the ruddies this year Jerry! :lol:


Talk to Ender about that topic. We stayed away from Ruddyland. Still ended up with 8 or 9.
Now the Buffies, well, they paid dearly when we lost those ducks around Halloween.
Sorry we didn't get out, at least you got to hang with my cousin MixedBag.


----------



## ajkulish

Always next year, cousin Steve is the man!


----------



## wavie

Fun last weekend before we send the boy off to San Diego.


----------



## BumpRacerX

wavie said:


> Fun last weekend before we send the boy off to San Diego.


MCRD, San Diego?


----------



## goose schatt

BumpRacerX said:


> MCRD, San Diego?


Looks like a strong marine....good luck!!!


----------



## wavie

BumpRacerX said:


> MCRD, San Diego?


No, he's only 15. Recruited for one of the top soccer programs for his age group. It'll be a nice to visit once in awhile.


----------



## TSS Caddis

3rd goose ever for the 14yr old and...


----------



## wavie

TSS Caddis said:


> View attachment 627885
> 3rd goose ever for the 14yr old and...


Must be crossed with a snow goose ( tongue in cheek). Cool bird. Lots of variations out there.


----------



## West side shooter

Ended our season with a great day-
Finally put it all together and lit them up!
Dec 27 before people get excited


----------



## TSS Caddis

wavie said:


> Must be crossed with a snow goose ( tongue in cheek). Cool bird. Lots of variations out there.


We were in the right flyway so I fully expected to flip it over and see the white chest, but it just had a few white spots on the chest and the white primary’s.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

TSS Caddis said:


> View attachment 627885
> 3rd goose ever for the 14yr old and...


 Well there goes $400, nice bird!


----------



## MallardMaster

West side shooter said:


> Ended our season with a great day-
> Finally put it all together and lit them up!
> Dec 27 before people get excited
> View attachment 628743


Wow! You certainly did have an outstanding day of hunting. How do you prepare Old Squaw to eat? I was always under the assumption that they were strong flavored, but admittedly I have not tried this particular species.


----------



## LoBrass

Sorry so late. Didn't use a camera much this year but a few that caught my eye.


----------



## LoBrass

Had to grab a couple more.


----------



## NDBair

LoBrass,

Love seeing JB with a big smile. Good pic.


----------



## LoBrass

That hunt started at about 2 and was done at 3. We broke in the new pit blind that day!!


----------



## West side shooter

MallardMaster said:


> Wow! You certainly did have an outstanding day of hunting. How do you prepare Old Squaw to eat? I was always under the assumption that they were strong flavored, but admittedly I have not tried this particular species.


My buddy grinds a lot of duck so we usually mix it with a little pork. We also use different stuff to brine it and try to give it some taste.


----------

